# Colima State Driver's License



## ronycoca (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a Jalisco Driver's license but have just moved to Colima state. 

Does anyone know the requirements to get a Colima Driver's License?

Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know anything about the state driver's licenses, but your current license should have the name of the agency that issued it on it. Look up the equivalent agency for your new home, and call and ask.


----------

